# Things you complain about the met office of your country?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

My main complain is met office publishing the long term averages of provincial capitals only. We have 81 provinces in Turkey, one of which is Istanbul.

In every province, only one district publishes the long term averages and it is the provincial capital. Long term averages of the districts which are not provincial capitals are not available. That is what I complain about our met office.

For most of people, it is not important to know the long term averages, but as a person who is interested in climates, it is important for me.

Comparing the official daily highs and lows of other districts of provinces with the official daily highs and lows of provincial capitals, whose long term official averages are available, I am just left having to estimate other districts of provinces' long term averages.

And unofficial climate websites such as climate.data.org are unreliable. I don't take them seriously. I used to spend time on a weather forum but because of some people who take those unofficial weather sources seriously, I gave up the forum.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I even called the met office on phone and asked why they only publish the long term averages of provincial capitals, why they don't publish the long term averages of other districts of the Provincies. They just said they don't. Not a satisfying answer.

If it was not only me who was asking that, they would have to publish them but there are not many people who are interested in such things. People do not have this kind of interest like I do so the met office only publishes the long term averages of provincial capitals in Turkey. They find it enough.


----------

